# Research about Insects as Fibre Source



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Great article about European Hegies but the same info would apply to APHs;

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/12/2671S.full


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

thank you! & did you notice they did use white bellieds as test subjects?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Finally got around to reading the article. So, break it down for me - basicaly, fiber is good. Chitin (mealie skin) is good. Looks like they can digest it. Don't know how much is too much. And there may be a connection between the amount of fiber asorbed & the amt of fat absorbed. (?) Am I in the ballpark? Or do I need to read it again?  
I'm sure I'm missing something. :lol: My eyes started to get heavy. :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Finally got around to reading the article. So, break it down for me - basicaly, fiber is good. Chitin (mealie skin) is good. Looks like they can digest it. Don't know how much is too much. And there may be a connection between the amount of fiber asorbed & the amt of fat absorbed. (?) Am I in the ballpark? Or do I need to read it again?
> I'm sure I'm missing something. :lol: My eyes started to get heavy. :roll: :lol:


The only thing you missed is the long-term effects of goofy names on the emotional/mental stability of APHs. That and the fact that the amount of internal creaminess encased in delicious crunchiness of the average mealworm is the true factor indetermining the quality of the chitin.

And I'm not chitin ya!


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

Long story short...

Fiber is good, it even helps them absorb more nutrients.

Fiber from Chitin is better than fiber from cellulose


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So- mealworm fiber (skins) is better than plant fiber?

Does that mean I can tell hubby I'm going to eat the fried chicken skin & NOT have the salad? :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

PJM said:


> So- mealworm fiber (skins) is better than plant fiber?
> 
> Does that mean I can tell hubby I'm going to eat the fried chicken skin & NOT have the salad? :lol:


Only if you are a hedgehog.... :lol: good try though


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJ had me so excited. jeez. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> The only thing you missed is the long-term effects of goofy names on the emotional/mental stability of APHs. That and the fact that the amount of internal creaminess encased in delicious crunchiness of the average mealworm is the true factor indetermining the quality of the chitin.
> 
> And I'm not chitin ya!


OMG, MissC...when will you relent? The people have spoken.  :lol: don't make me resurrect the thread. :twisted:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie wouldn't even look at a live cricket and Harvey would maybe eat one as a big favor. i've tried adding cheerios to their diets, but couldn't find anything unsweetened. so i'm not sure how to get more fiber into them, esp into Sweetie because he loves veggies so much and his poop could use some firming up.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was a very interesting article, thank you for sharing it


----------

